
2018.01.09 Issue with TLS-SNI-01 and Shared Hosting Infrastructure - mw6621
https://www.mail-archive.com/dev-security-policy@lists.mozilla.org/msg08957.html
======
mw6621
Official post from Let's Encrypt:

[https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/2018-01-09-issue-with-
tl...](https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/2018-01-09-issue-with-tls-
sni-01-and-shared-hosting-infrastructure/49996)

